# anybody need track, swiiches, buttons, etc?



## dave and a train (Jan 26, 2012)

got a bunch of stuff that needs a new home as I am tearing down the layout to switch track types, I am thinking maybe the gargraves flex stuff is a better choice than the lionel fastrak, anyone with experience with making switches work with gargraves? best switch choices for reliability and less bulk on the layout surface?

Dave

cant believe I misspelled "switches" feel like a dunce


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd seriously consider Ross switches with Gargraves track, they are very nice trouble-free switches. Truthfully, other than the look, the other switch I like the most is the Fastrack switches. Obviously, if you're going for the more "real" look, I can see why you're going to something like Gargraves. Just keep in mind their switches are nowhere near as reliable as the Ross models.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

What kind of items are you offering?


----------



## dave and a train (Jan 26, 2012)

wasn't sure if it was cool to offer things directly here but here is a pretty decent list, I'll post up some pics later

Basically I inherited a set bought by my great, great grandparents for my grandparents house in the 50s for my mom and aunt to enjoy as children. When I was a kid it was always at grandmas house around a little tree upstairs, but of course we could only watch it run in a circle, no touching for the hyperactive children.

Anyway had a bit of restoration done locally and decided to start building bigger set for xmas, bought a diesel, a ton of plasticville, bunches of parts, etc.

Finally decided I should have really bought what I liked to start with, so am getting rid of damn near everything and building a nice layout with what my family likes and passing the inherited train on to my brother's family.

So I have up for grabs - straight, curves, short curves, short straights
about a dozen working switches, switch controllers, uncouplers, track trips, track power taps, buttons, some plasticville stuff (trailerpark, hobo village all vintage stuff), a tressel set complete but orange, green diesel set with aluminum green passenger cars, older searchlight car

if anybody needs stuff, just shoot me a pm
Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't want to get us both in trouble by continuing to ask questions, but I suppose the place for this is on the sell member-to-member pages. Maybe some Forum guru will move it for you. In themeantime, I'll fire a PM to you to get more info.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest posting in the For Sale or Trade (member-to-member) forum, that's the place for sales transactions.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Dave -- What's up with your items? Did you decide to post them in the "member-to-Member section? I don't see anything there. Or are you selling them elsewhere?


----------

